# Loud Wind / Whirring noise @ high speeds 2016 Sentra



## dean42mvg (Oct 7, 2019)

I had this issue, 






TSB *NTB16-075* is what I need to do to get it fixed


----------



## dean42mvg (Oct 7, 2019)

I had the door weatherstripping replaced on doth front doors & the problem is gone


----------

